# Tortoise food/pretty plants - Rose of Sharon seeds



## Redfoot NERD

These seeds make plants that can be ornamental.. shade and food for just about any tortoise out there!

Their blooms look like this -






















Here's the variety you'll get -






Send me $5 and I'll send you enough seeds to produce a variety of all the colors above! Rose of Sharon schrubs grow to 6' in a couple of years.

Third year -






Email/PM me for address to send POSTAL money order to.. along with your address to send seeds to.

And maybe we can get TerryO to tell us how she gets her's started!

NERD


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Redfoot NERD said:


> These seeds make plants that can be ornamental.. shade and food for just about any tortoise out there!
> 
> Their blooms look like this -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the variety you'll get -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send me $5 and I'll send you enough seeds to produce a variety of all the colors above! Rose of Sharon schrubs grow to 6' in a couple of years.
> 
> Third year -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Email/PM me for address to send POSTAL money order to.. along with your address to send seeds to.
> 
> And maybe we can get TerryO to tell us how she gets her's started!
> 
> NERD



Those of you that have replied here .. according to the email from TFO saying you have.. need to PM me because your Q?'s are not getting posted. I forgot about the "For Sale" rules.. my mistake!

Thank you...

Terry K



This is how TerryO "starts" seeds -

I use the little plastic bin that the Spring Mix comes in. I punch holes in the bottom, and put in some Miracle Grow potting soil....sprinkle a few seeds on the top, and them lightly cover them with more Miracle grow potting soil. Lightly spray the soil with a mister, and cover. Put it in a well lighted spot. When the little sprouts are big enough, I take the cover off and put it on the bottom of the bin and use as a drip pan. Then I put the little bin in a sunny window, and water as needed. That's it.
In Pio's viv, I just sprinkle a few seeds after I clean it, in one spot that he doesn't go too often, and when the little sprouts come up he eats them. I do that with the Spring mix seeds.

Had to post for her...

I would suggest "starting" them to develop good roots so you can then transplant them to grow plants that will bloom forever. Otherwise they will only be 'sprout-food' !

NERD

Terry K


----------



## Kristina

If anyone has any questions, they can post them right here in the thread now.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Do I have to use a money order? It is difficult for me to get to the post office, won't you accept a $5 bill?[/i]


----------



## Redfoot NERD

maggie3fan said:


> Do I have to use a money order? It is difficult for me to get to the post office, won't you accept a $5 bill?[/i]



Just as I was replying last night we had a storm with power outage.. I was scrambling around in the rain/lightning starting my generator, etc. - it started first pull - it was fun!!! Thankfully the incubators stayed up-to-temps!

I just felt a Postal Money Order is more secure than cash thru the mail.... whatever you prefer Maggie.. whatever is best for you.

PM me your mailing address [ I'll do the same ] and after I assess the storm results.. I'll try my best to get to the Post Office today.

Thanks...

Terry K


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*Feed-back on Rose of Sharon seeds, etc.*

Let us know that you received your seeds.. how they are getting started.. how you are 'starting' them.. anything you might want to comment - please!?

These come in seed-pods that look like they are going to be typical "buds" that will bloom... instead they swell a little, get hard and dry-out and turn to seeds. The seeds are kinda "snail-shaped", flat and hairy.. so be sure none are stuck inside the 'pods'. 






I KNOW.... I HAVE ENTIRELY TOO MUCH TIME ON MY HANDS.. be nice now.





NERD



BTW.. postage is $1.22.. it's the best part of 10 miles [ one way ] to the Post Office so that's $3 for gas.. the 'clasp' envelopes that I send them in are not free and my time is worth about $.37/hour... WAIT A MINUTE... I'm losing on this deal!





Enjoy everyone...


----------



## Seiryu

Do you accept Paypal?

Money order's are fine, it's just easier.

I'll likely be ordering some soon if you still have some available.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Seiryu said:


> Do you accept Paypal?
> 
> Money order's are fine, it's just easier.
> 
> I'll likely be ordering some soon if you still have some available.



Not for 5 bucks Rob.. too many PayPal charges, etc.

PM me your mailing address and I'll do the same.. the sooner we get the seeds started the better they will do this year.. and future years.

I have a number of 'packets' available.

Thanks for asking...

Terry K


----------



## Marty333

I got the seeds today!!! I will be sending you the money tomorrow!!


----------



## Jessicap

*RE: Feed-back on Rose of Sharon seeds, etc.*

I received my seeds today. AWESOME... thank you so much Terry!. I will now wait to hear from others on how they are starting them. Hopefully I can get them started inside and plant them outside this summer. Thank you again Terry!


----------



## Kristina

*RE: Feed-back on Rose of Sharon seeds, etc.*

I started mine in a window indoors, inside a old springmix container with about 2" of soil in the bottom. I soaked the seeds for about two hours, then put them in the container and sprinkled soil over them. I open the lid once a day for air exchange, but keep the warm and lid on for 8-14 days so that it stays nice and humid. They should sprout by then, but it will depend on the temperature, up to three weeks or so.

Once they sprout, water every 4-5 days.


----------



## Jessicap

*RE: Feed-back on Rose of Sharon seeds, etc.*



kyryah said:


> I started mine in a window indoors, inside a old springmix container with about 2" of soil in the bottom. I soaked the seeds for about two hours, then put them in the container and sprinkled soil over them. I open the lid once a day for air exchange, but keep the warm and lid on for 8-14 days so that it stays nice and humid. They should sprout by then, but it will depend on the temperature, up to three weeks or so.
> 
> Once they sprout, water every 4-5 days.



Thanks, I will give it a try. Terry sent LOTS of seeds so I will gets some started this weekend.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*RE: Feed-back on Rose of Sharon seeds, etc.*

This is how TerryO "starts" seeds - remember she has 10 green-thumbs!

I use the little plastic bin that the Spring Mix comes in. I punch holes in the bottom, and put in some Miracle Grow potting soil....sprinkle a few seeds on the top, and them lightly cover them with more Miracle grow potting soil. Lightly spray the soil with a mister, and cover. Put it in a well lighted spot. When the little sprouts are big enough, I take the cover off and put it on the bottom of the bin and use as a drip pan. Then I put the little bin in a sunny window, and water as needed. That's it.
In Pio's viv, I just sprinkle a few seeds after I clean it, in one spot that he doesn't go too often, and when the little sprouts come up he eats them. I do that with the Spring mix seeds.
*
************************************************

I decided to try the "JIFFY" seed-starter kit - no I am NOT usually a "kit" type person - got one anyway and I already have a sprout after a week.. will get pics ASAP. It has those little brown square "decomposable" seed-pots with something like 12 little compartments per tray.. maybe 60 all total.. come in different sizes. They set in a black plastic tray with a clear plastic dome lid.

I got the JIFFY seed-start soil [ which costs less than any other 'potting-soil' per volume ] and filled each square and watered and poked a hole in the soil with my finger and dropped 5-6 seeds in each one and poured more of the dry soil on the whole tray and just smoothed it all over to fill in the holes and then sprayed it all and put the lid on. 
CAN'T ACCUSE ME OF NOT BEING "SCIENTIFIC"!!!

It fogged up and sprouted one in a week..... I'm sure they will have smooth carapaces!

Terry K


----------



## tortania

I just received my seeds today, and if they're anything like the quality of the redfoot babies you sell Terry, I won't be disappointed! Beautiful pics of the flowers by the way


----------



## Jessicap

Planted some last night... now it is a wait and see to see how green my thumb is ;0)


----------



## Scooter

I just received mine today, I will be planting some in the next couple of days. Thanks Terry.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Looks like we're using this thread..

The "JIFFY" seed starter:






I'll get a pic of the 'sprouts' today - after about 10 days - ASAP

Terry K

BTW I do have several more 'packets' available!


----------



## ChiKat

Aww I used the Jiffy seed starter to grow sunflowers with my kindergartners last year  
I'll have to buy another kit to grow some plants for Nelson!


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*RE: Feed-back on Rose of Sharon seeds, etc.*



Redfoot NERD said:


> This is how TerryO "starts" seeds - remember she has 10 green-thumbs!
> 
> I use the little plastic bin that the Spring Mix comes in. I punch holes in the bottom, and put in some Miracle Grow potting soil....sprinkle a few seeds on the top, and them lightly cover them with more Miracle grow potting soil. Lightly spray the soil with a mister, and cover. Put it in a well lighted spot. When the little sprouts are big enough, I take the cover off and put it on the bottom of the bin and use as a drip pan. Then I put the little bin in a sunny window, and water as needed. That's it.
> In Pio's viv, I just sprinkle a few seeds after I clean it, in one spot that he doesn't go too often, and when the little sprouts come up he eats them. I do that with the Spring mix seeds.
> *
> ************************************************
> 
> I decided to try the "JIFFY" seed-starter kit - no I am NOT usually a "kit" type person - got one anyway and I already have a sprout after a week.. will get pics ASAP. It has those little brown square "decomposable" seed-pots with something like 12 little compartments per tray.. maybe 60 all total.. come in different sizes. They set in a black plastic tray with a clear plastic dome lid.
> 
> I got the JIFFY seed-start soil [ which costs less than any other 'potting-soil' per volume ] and filled each square and watered and poked a hole in the soil with my finger and dropped 5-6 seeds in each one and poured more of the dry soil on the whole tray and just smoothed it all over to fill in the holes and then sprayed it all and put the lid on.
> CAN'T ACCUSE ME OF NOT BEING "SCIENTIFIC"!!!
> 
> It fogged up and sprouted one in a week..... I'm sure they will have smooth carapaces!
> 
> Terry K



Some you can't see of course because of the dark 'skin' on the seed.. coming along -






Anyone else have 'sprouts'?

Terry K


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Monday I pruned all of the Rose of Sharon plants.. and collected the "seed-pods"!

THERE ARE SEVERAL SEEDS AVAILABLE NOW! NOW IS THE TIME TO GET YOUR *'sprouts'* STARTED. I don't make a dime on these folks.. I'm just sharing what I have an abundance of.

Email or PM me.. with your mailing address.. I'll reply with mine - Postal Money Order is best.. a 5 dollar bill is fine if you are comfortable with mailing that.

I'll be going to the Post Office today or tomorrow.

Thanks,

Terry K


----------



## Marty333

I am not happy how you treated me in your private messages nor how I had to hand sort the seeds out myself.
It took me a half an hour to sort all the seeds out.







All in all I am not satisfied with this purchase.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Unfortunately [ *thru a couple PM's FIRST *] I tried to help Marty realize.. NOT doing what you say you are going to do when you say you are going to do it is not the way to build character and integrity..... especially at 15 years old. And as she demonstrated above she didn't like being advised to be accountable. I always thought a purchase involved an exchange of money for merchandise. She received..........

Terry K

coreyc - I'll be going to the Post Office again tomorrow.. you should have yours by Wednesday at least.

Let us know for sure...

Terry


----------



## Marty333

But heres the thing I was going to do it and I have once I got better. I'm sorry that my health comes before mailing you money.


----------



## coreyc

Redfoot NERD said:


> Unfortunately [ *thru a couple PM's FIRST *] I tried to help Marty realize.. NOT doing what you say you are going to do when you say you are going to do it is not the way to build character and integrity..... especially at 15 years old. And as she demonstrated above she didn't like being advised to be accountable. I always thought a purchase involved an exchange of money for merchandise. She received..........
> 
> Terry K
> 
> coreyc - I'll be going to the Post Office again tomorrow.. you should have yours by Wednesday at least.
> 
> Let us know for sure...
> 
> Terry




Hi Terry was that last statement for me ( let us know for sure) what did you mean?


----------



## Kristina

*RE: Feed-back on Rose of Sharon seeds, etc.*

Please let us not turn this thread south with negative comments.

Marty, to be fair, Terry DID say that these seeds would be in the seed pods, so I do not feel that complaint was valid.



Redfoot NERD said:


> *
> These come in seed-pods* that look like they are going to be typical "buds" that will bloom... instead they swell a little, get hard and dry-out and turn to seeds. The seeds are kinda "snail-shaped", flat and hairy.. *so be sure none are stuck inside the 'pods'.*



Nowhere did Terry say that he would be removing them from the pods himself.

If there is more to say on the subject, please do it in private.


----------



## Marty333

Sorry Kristina I was just giving a review.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Terry, Do you still have all colors available? I have the pink, and the white with red centers type, and would like to order some of the other colors if you have any.Thanks Len


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Len I've grown to like the White/Red-heart also. 






These have proven great to sprout - Blue Satin -






I had early on separated the different colors.. but now they are all together. There are a number of these seeds in the mix for sure -











This is a typical 3 year old Lavender Chiffon ( above ) - look at all of the blooms/buds in July.. until hard frost -






PM me your info and I'll do the same.

Terry


----------



## coreyc

Got my seed's in a little while ago separated( not a big deal) and planted Thank's Terry


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Spoke with "Len" about how he "starts" Rose of Sharon seeds.

*Cut the bottom off a plastic bottle.. turn the top upside down like a funnel.. stuff a piece of cloth rag down the neck and fill it up with good potting soil.. fill the bottom full enough to almost run over ( so the water can be absorbed ) when you replace the top on as shown here and wait a couple days until the soil in the top has absorbed the water. Sprinkle the seeds on top of the soil and then just barely cover with more soil -






"Hey Terry, Here are the pics taken today. These seeds were planted during the first week of February. I then placed it on a window sill."






When the water runs low in the base.. pick the top off and refill the bottom - DO NOT WATER FROM THE TOP!'

He said they were something like 4-6" tall [ see date in pic ] -






I think this is ingenious.. maybe Len will add to anything I didn't get right!?

Terry


----------



## terryo

Love it Len, and I'm going to try it. I'm planting mine tomorrow. Will Post some pictures when they start to sprout.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Terry,and Terry,and anyone else who tries this method,The only thing left out was when I water, I lift the upside down top half out and add water to the bottom half and replace the top half I don't water from the top.Len


----------



## terryo

I just went outside and got some bottles from my recycle pail. Thanks Len.


----------



## Kristina

I have some planted in a 10 gallon aquarium sitting in my window. I did it that way so that I could put a lid on it to keep curious little kitties away, and also so I could put a lamp on them for warmth. 

I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## terryo

Remember once you get a tree with flowers, they become very invasive. Every Spring you will have hundreds ...really, hundreds....of sprouts. I know people who hate them because of this...of course they don't have any torts. I only have the white with the red heart, so that's why I wanted some of NERDS. I love the doubles...they really look like roses.
Here where I live they use them as hedges or living fences. They really look so pretty in the Summer when they are filled with flowers. They bloom from late Spring until the frost. I've seen people plant three different verities, and braid the bottom, and let them grow together. Eventually you don't see that braided bark, and you have a tree that produces three different color flowers. You can also just sprinkle some seeds in your torts vivarium, and let the little sprouts come up by themselves. I do that every few months, and Pio has a feast. Those little sprouts must be very sweet to a tort.


----------



## Tom

Okay Len, Terry and Terry. That's it. I'm convinced. I need to plant a bunch more of these and keep the d*mn ground squirrels out of them this time.


----------



## Kristina

Does this mean more dynamite???


----------



## Tom

kyryah said:


> Does this mean more dynamite???



No. That was for the d*mn gophers AND it didn't work. I blew up his entire tunnel structure TWICE and he still came back each time. I put out "The Black Box" and 20 minutes later he was in my freezer waiting for a large tegu to wake up from hibernation. The squirrels get the Have-a-heart and Jack russel treatment. BTW, it wasn't dynamite, it was carefully metered propane and oxygen, silly.

Good lord! I just realized how much time and thought I spend on pest management to protect my animals and their food sources.


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Tom if you think you can provide enough humidity.. and you can keep "Chip & Dale" out of the territory - send me your next paycheck and I'll send you 3 seed-pods.. if you promise not to eat the seeds! 

OOOOOPS sorry got confused.. I was thinking - "Buy them books.. send them to school.. and what do they do? ---- EAT THE BOOKS!!!

It was nice talking with Len.. another "OLD GEEZER"!


----------



## Tom

How come everyone else only has to send 5 bucks and I gotta send a whole paycheck?!! Are you going to come plant them and tend to them for the first few months?


----------



## Redfoot NERD

*NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!* Tom.. we've already been thru all that, besides those 'sulcs of yours should be big enough to handle a hampster in the hood...... can't they -- sheesh. 

Wattawe gonna do wit these kids Len? Yer da plant-nurser.. I'm da photo-grabber...... cant they du anything for themselves these daze?

PM me Tom and we'll exchange mailing addys, etc. HUH?

I do entirely too much of this -






Terry K


----------



## Redfoot NERD

I had planned on going to the P.O. today.. however dropping temps [ below 32F ] and rain = ICE.. it should be past us tomorrow ~ crazy March weather on the plateau in mid-east TN!

Will be mailing to Maggie and Len tomorrow.. barring a blizzard, eartquake or flood - and at 1200+ feet above sea level.. if we flood, it doesn't matter anyway!

Terry

*MAN........ DO I HAVE CABIN FEVER*


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Terry, like I said I'm not in a hurry whenever you go that way, stop and send them off.As for the kids I wouldn't change a thing I believe most of them will be fine, and I love reading their post.Tom have you tried using hot peppers to repel the small rodents it could work, dried an turned into powder, either used by dusting the area or made into a paste and applied right to the plants. If that doesn't work maybe you could train those Bees to patrol the area. Len


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Len... How much of the bottom of the bottle do you leave to put the water in? OR.. how much of the top do you allow for the soil for the seeds to sprout in?


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> Remember once you get a tree with flowers, they become very invasive. Every Spring you will have hundreds ...really, hundreds....of sprouts.



LAst year you were talking about all the seeds you would get, but I could never find any on mine. This year after seeing Terry's picture of what they looked like, I went searching again. I found out that my three old and pretty good size ones did not have a single seed pod on them. Then I went out and looked at some of the ones planted in the last couple of years. I finally found seeds! It makes me wonder however, why my three older ones (over 10 years) have no seed pods on them and I don't ever remember seeing any. They grow well, bloom well, are in various spots with various levels of sunlight and moisture, only common thing I know is they are older plants.


----------



## terryo

I have a two year old tree in my Turtle garden and I picked most of the seed pods (at leat 10 or 20 ) from that little tree, because I didn't want any growing in there. Remember in each pod there are about 25 or more seeds, so if 1 pod falls to the ground you get a lot of little sprouts coming up. I find them in the cracks of the pavers in my yard. I will take a picture soon and show you how many sprouts are coming up under my big tree. You won'd believe it. Look on the ground. Didn't any fall and start to grow under the tree?


----------



## Redfoot NERD

terryo said:


> I have a two year old tree in my Turtle garden and I picked most of the seed pods (at leat 10 or 20 ) from that little tree, because I didn't want any growing in there. Remember in each pod there are about 25 or more seeds, so if 1 pod falls to the ground you get a lot of little sprouts coming up. I find them in the cracks of the pavers in my yard. I will take a picture soon and show you how many sprouts are coming up under my big tree. You won'd believe it. Look on the ground. Didn't any fall and start to grow under the tree?



Terry you are just depriving Pio of good stuff to eat by doing all that. I'm with Jacqui.. I don't have all those sprouts either - be thankful you get them!


----------



## Jacqui

terryo said:


> I have a two year old tree in my Turtle garden and I picked most of the seed pods (at leat 10 or 20 ) from that little tree, because I didn't want any growing in there. Remember in each pod there are about 25 or more seeds, so if 1 pod falls to the ground you get a lot of little sprouts coming up. I find them in the cracks of the pavers in my yard. I will take a picture soon and show you how many sprouts are coming up under my big tree. You won'd believe it. Look on the ground. Didn't any fall and start to grow under the tree?



I have never had a single sprout appear. One of these bushes is not even inside of any enclosure. One currently has Russians in it, but sat empty for several years, no sprouts. The third one I use to forget it was even in the pen, until every year I would clip it down to only a few inches and as I clipped I would to late realize what it was I was clipping along with the grass. Once more, even with years of nothing being in that enclosure, no new ones ever appeared. But like I said before, none of these three bushes even had pods when I checked a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Redfoot NERD said:


> Len... How much of the bottom of the bottle do you leave to put the water in? OR.. how much of the top do you allow for the soil for the seeds to sprout in?


Terry K , I received the seeds today, thanks. I cut the bottle(Coke) at the bottom of the label, and use both pieces as is, this puts the upside down top about an inch above the bottom of the bottom piece, the rag sticks out of the top piece so that it touches the bottom to wick all the water out before you have to refill.Remember it works best to lift the top piece out and fill the bottom with water and put the top back in place,This way the soil stays loose and doesn't get packed down. We get some sprouts at the Maryland house but not many. Len


----------



## terryo

Redfoot NERD said:


> terryo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a two year old tree in my Turtle garden and I picked most of the seed pods (at leat 10 or 20 ) from that little tree, because I didn't want any growing in there. Remember in each pod there are about 25 or more seeds, so if 1 pod falls to the ground you get a lot of little sprouts coming up. I find them in the cracks of the pavers in my yard. I will take a picture soon and show you how many sprouts are coming up under my big tree. You won'd believe it. Look on the ground. Didn't any fall and start to grow under the tree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry you are just depriving Pio of good stuff to eat by doing all that. I'm with Jacqui.. I don't have all those sprouts either - be thankful you get them!
Click to expand...


NERD...in Pio's garden I leave the sprouts. She loves them. In the turtle garden I have to pull them up because they don't eat them and I don't want any more trees in there. 
What kind of soil do you people have? My soil in my flower garden and also the turt and tort garden is very rich. When I first started these garden's I used only Miracle grow garden soil (yes..it costs a small fortune to fill all the planters, but was well worth it if you like lots of flowers). In a few weeks I'll post some pictures of all the little sprouts coming up. My brother-in-law lives in LI and he only planted one RofS tree, and now he has a living fence all around his yard from all the seed pods.


----------



## Marty333

Quick question! I planted my seeds a few days ago and they haven't sprouted yet. Do I have to wait longer or should I do something?


----------



## Kristina

Keep them warm and moist and just wait. It can take up to three weeks.

My blue satin's are sprouting, but no sign of the chiffons yet


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Don't ya just love it everybody when someone [ like TerryO ] says they've got 'volunteer' plants growing everywhere - and then says something like "I can't understand why nobody else does.. I only paid a zillion to create two feet of soil that grows flowers you can climb in a year!





Since my hard-drive crashed I haven't been able to check emails, etc. for the best part of a week.. something about my hard-drive wouldn't initialize.. it would boot just long enough to get a glimpse of my 'mail and then freeze and then "blue-screen"! So when I was finally able to get back logged-in to this old dinosaur computer I had a few PM's. John asked me the 'scientific' name for these seeds... when I Googled Rose of Sharon this is what I found -

http://www.amazon.com/Rose-Sharon-10-Seeds-Hibiscus/dp/B002VSLM9C?tag=vglnk-c944-20

Heck of a deal huh? Anybody gotten more than 17 seeds in their envelope?

Terry


----------



## John

hey terry,sorry it took so long too post been very busy,anyway thanks for the seeds planted half the bag has too be a hundred in there easy,gonna send the rest off too my cousins. john


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Who has sprouts?

Early in the 'season' I kept a number of seeds from different plants separated.. the Blue Satin and White Chiffon have sprouted real well. So any sprouts anyone gets will most likely be these for sure -






or these -






With a lot of watering before DIRECT ALL-DAY sun and good well-draining soil and good organic "food".. like this -






... ( most garden stores.. Lowe's.. Home Depot, etc. carries this stuff. I have to put fences around my bushes to keep the tortoises from eating what I spead around the base of the bush - it is that good and completely safe. )

.. you could easily have blooms next summer.. maybe even this! They grow fast!

Terry


----------



## Jessicap

I planted 9 and 5 have sprouted so far and are about 1 1/2 in tall. One of them wilted and died right away but the remaining 4 look healthy.


----------



## John

well terry it took a couple weeks for me too get off my lazy butt and start em germinating,but here we go game on












thanks,john


----------



## Scooter

I planted some of my seeds about a week ago, though still waiting on sprouts.


----------



## coreyc

I got a few sprouts so far


----------



## John

mine took about two weeks too get to where they are in the pics,and as you can see they all have not sprouted yet,but they will


----------



## Redfoot NERD

Havin' fun now!!!!!

Thanks all.. keep 'em sproutin'. I'm going to transplant them tomorrow.. will get pics then.

Terry


----------



## bettinge

Terry,

I got the seeds.....Thanks!


----------



## bettinge

Terry,

The seeds you sent, planted 4/5/11 are sprouting. I've got lots now. The seeds from my ROS have not sprouted at all? I wonder why.

Anyway, thanks again! Great value for 5 bucks!


----------

